# Classic February fish structure



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Bluegills love the deep ice shelf. Popped this 9 1/4" fish yesterday from a mostly frozen pond on my new bluegill fly worked slow and deep along the shelf.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice!!!!!!!!!

Please tell us more about the new fly.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

wabi said:


> Nice!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Please tell us more about the new fly.


Easy fly to tie, simple and durable. Here's a pic:










Hook: #14 standard nymph hook
Bead: small brass
Tail: krystal flash
Body: chartreuse chenille
Legs: centipede legs chartreuse/black 
Head: black UV Ice Dub

I tried a couple of other color combos but this one worked best so far. It's small but attention grabbing, gills can't handle rubber legs, and the bead helps it get down if you want it down but won't sink an indicator fly if fished as a dropper.


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

Now that is a nice gill! I like that fly pattern also, gona have to tie a few of those for the box.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

toobnoob said:


> Now that is a nice gill! I like that fly pattern also, gona have to tie a few of those for the box.


It's a quick tie. I am not a fast tyer by any stretch, I just don't rush to get things done. I cranked out a half dozen of these last night in maybe 25 minutes, and I take my time.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I tied a bunch of those in different color combos when you first posted them on another thread. Hopefully they will lead to some sunfish in the creeks this year.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

imalt said:


> I tied a bunch of those in different color combos when you first posted them on another thread. Hopefully they will lead to some sunfish in the creeks this year.


Let me know what colors work for you, if you remember/don't mind. I originally did test patterns for this in the color here, white/red, and black/orange. I fished black/orange the first day when I was hammering fish on the chart/black, and literally got 0 takes. Switched back and got back on the fish. Usually black is a great bluegill color, but they did not want it...at least not that day.


----------

